
Ask HN: Any good books on developing cocoa macos apps with swift 3? - jventura
Looking for suggestions on good books or other resources about developing cocoa macos apps (desktop apps) with swift 3.
======
0x54MUR41
I would recommend these following books:

1\. Cocoa Programming for OS X: The Big Nerd Ranch Guide -
[https://www.amazon.com/Cocoa-Programming-OS-Ranch-
Guides/dp/...](https://www.amazon.com/Cocoa-Programming-OS-Ranch-
Guides/dp/0134076958/)

2\. Swift Programming: The Big Nerd Ranch Guide -
[https://www.amazon.com/Swift-Programming-Ranch-Guide-
Guides/...](https://www.amazon.com/Swift-Programming-Ranch-Guide-
Guides/dp/013461061X/)

~~~
jventura
Will check them out, thanks!

